# 722 Broadband Connection 1/2 Works



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a home network and always-on internet via SPRINT EVDO cellular modem and CradlePoint EVDO router. I have the 722 hardwired to an Ethernet switch that also has a desktop PC wired to it. The PC works fine, the 722 doesn't quite get it though.

The 722 will use the broadband connection to show DishONline movie titles and I have even downloaded a movie from the menu. The diagnostic check says BROADBAND OK. CONNECTION RESET shows it all - IP, MAC ID, Subnet, DNS, the works. Sounds like a working broadband connection - right?

The problem is, the 722 will not "call out." That means, that I get socked with $5/mo no phone fee. It also means, that even though I've burned bandwidth to download "Piglet's Big Movie," my 2yo still can't watch it because the 722 can't report home that the download has been viewed. When I try to call out on the daignostics menu, the message is "connecting broadband" followed by "callout failed, try again later." The CHECK CONNECTION reports "broadband OK" both before and after the callout fails.

Any ideas???


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

It sounds like the broadband connection is working fine. It's just the call out function that's having a problem. What happens when you try and play the downloaded movie? What does the Diag connection test say about the phone line? What does the phone system set up screen say?


----------



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> It sounds like the broadband connection is working fine. It's just the call out function that's having a problem. What happens when you try and play the downloaded movie? What does the Diag connection test say about the phone line? What does the phone system set up screen say?


I agree that is sounds like broadband is working. Since there is no phone connected, I assumed that the call out function would automatically be done over broadband. The diag test for phone says failed - no dial tone (as I would expect). I don't recall the phone set up screen - I'm not at home now. Is there a setting on that screen for using broadband instead of phone for call out?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

In the phone system set up you can set the modem for local or remote, pluse or tone. I just thought there might be something there that made the receiver think it should have a phone line.

What happens when you try and play the downloaded movie? Usually you can download and watch several movies before it requires a call out.


----------



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> In the phone system set up you can set the modem for local or remote, pluse or tone. I just thought there might be something there that made the receiver think it should have a phone line.
> 
> What happens when you try and play the downloaded movie? Usually you can download and watch several movies before it requires a call out.


When I try to play the downloaded movie, it says it is calling out via broadband. That screen displays for 25 sec. and then "callout failed, try again later."


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Very strange. I have seen it not allow a new download because a call out was required but I have never seen it refuse to play a movie that was already downloaded. So, that's a new one on me.


----------



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Very strange. I have seen it not allow a new download because a call out was required but I have never seen it refuse to play a movie that was already downloaded. So, that's a new one on me.


I agree. It seems like it decides that it CAN call out and so it starts the call out. Then the call out fails which causes it to error out on the view download. If it just decided that it couldn't call out, it would probably allow the movie to be viewed.

It's got me frustrated. It's obvious that the connection is working. I see the menu of DishONline movies. I can select from the menu and it downloads. That proves a working link in both directions.

Ethernet wasn't connected when the installer called to activate the box. I connected it 1wk later. I guess the box just decided there was no way to call out and has remembered that decision. Should I try resetting to factory settings? Will I lose recorded shows?

I spent 50 minutes on the phone with Dish support and they suggested I have the installer come back and to bring a replacement box.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Did you do a power cord reset? If not I would try that. I think I would "mess around" with it for a while before I decided to have it replaced. As long as everything else is working, that is. I don't have any other specific suggestions. Just reset everything you can and try again.


----------



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Did you do a power cord reset? If not I would try that. I think I would "mess around" with it for a while before I decided to have it replaced. As long as everything else is working, that is. I don't have any other specific suggestions. Just reset everything you can and try again.


I have done a power cord reset (as well as restore to factory setting).

Under the phone setup screen, all of the modem information is greyed out. Is that significant?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure why the phone system setup options would be greyed out. On my receiver which does not have a phone line connected they are still active. I sometimes have DishCOMM configured to use the phone line on my other receiver but when I disable that, the phone system setup options are still available. Perhaps your receiver has a dead modem that is causing problems even though you don't have a phone line connected to it.

When I try a Diag Connection test I get the messages Broadband connection OK and Phone connection Failure, no dial tone which is the same as you get. Maybe you do need a new box to replace a bad modem, you don't even want to use.


----------



## madwest (Apr 3, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> I'm not sure why the phone system setup options would be greyed out. On my receiver which does not have a phone line connected they are still active. I sometimes have DishCOMM configured to use the phone line on my other receiver but when I disable that, the phone system setup options are still available. Perhaps your receiver has a dead modem that is causing problems even though you don't have a phone line connected to it.
> 
> When I try a Diag Connection test I get the messages Broadband connection OK and Phone connection Failure, no dial tone which is the same as you get. Maybe you do need a new box to replace a bad modem, you don't even want to use.


ChuckA:

Thanks for that info. I'll give the installer a call and see if they'll come out with a new box. The bummer is that we've amassed many, many hours of recordings. Is there an easy way to xfer those? (Offload to USB device for example.)


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

madwest said:


> (Offload to USB device for example.)


That should work. There is a $40 activation fee associated with the USB drive. Fortunately, there are some pretty good deals on the drives.
Good luck.


----------

